# Camelot close contact saddles?



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

So I am looking for thoughts on the camelot close contact saddle? Links are at bottom of page, does anyone have it? If so, would you recommend it/do you like it? What are the gullet measurements on wide and medium? lol sry 4 all the questions, but I MIGHT be getting a close contact soon, curious abt gullet sizes to see if it will fit the horse i ride. 
Camelot Close Contact Saddle - Statelinetack.com
Camelot Close Contact Saddle | Dover Saddlery

Thx!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

The description just sounds icky. For that cheap brand new that means it won't be good. Please buy a used good quality saddle. Your horse will thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd look into the different brand personally. If you are short on money go with the used nice brand or look into the synthetic one (like Thorowgood, or Tekna, or Wintec). Camelot saddles are low quality with the cheap leather and tree, and usually are a bad fit for the horse.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

thx 4 the feedback, i'll prob get a used crosby (since they last forever) or something like that. If I get a saddle, that is. I see good reviews on the tack sites, but bad feedback on them on forums, answer sites, etc. Still, anyone hav it and know the gullet size? Kinda curious is the thing!!!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a camelot, and the quality is much better than anyone is saying (This is in my case.) Panels are even, and tree is very sturdy.After breaking it in and taking good care of it I love it more than my Bevel. The panels are super cushy, and my horse has no complaints. Here's a picture after a years use of mine, and it out of the box!


----------



## eventer16 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well you get what you pay for. This especially applies to saddles. The leather would be cheap, and there's no guarantee on the comfort for you or your horse. For a lower priced saddle, I would look into a synthetic such as a thorowgood, wintec, or a tekna.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Brenna, what size tree is it? What's the gullet measurement? It looks rlly nice!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

It's a medium tree 17" Gullet Measurement isss.... approx. 2 3/4"


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rlly? That's usually considered kinda narrow. Is that from button to button?


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

That is the measurement in-between panels, the contact is more around 3.2"

Are you wanting the tree size? (Button to button?)


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

so 3.2 is measured like this, right?
http://equineink.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/dsc02794.jpg
Sry 4 all he questions!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the measurement I gave you. XD


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, thx! But what is the measurement on your saddle using the way shown in a pic? Sry for pestering u, but that's the only way I've measured my pony so far!


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

It's about 5 3/4"


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

ok! thx 4 answering all my questions, it's rlly helpful. I might get it, it looks great!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It looks like someone wants new and shiney in a box. Pony, I have dismantled english saddles, low quality to high and I can tell you there is a huge difference. The metal used in the pommel that has the points and attaches to the tree is the cheapest I've ever seen, including air bubbles. The tree broke where the it joined the metal. The tree was bare wood which means it's subject to high humidity, hot dry days, insects. The saddle was about 4 years old and the leather still looked pretty good. With the high end the pommel head was made of spring steel which is a bit flexible can withstand a horse that's jumping. The tree was a good laminate which means it is flexible also and coated with a waterproofing which repelled moisture, heat and bugs. The tree had broken on this one also, the difference being it had seen about 50 years of jumping. I've said my piece.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

So saddlebag, you have had a bad experience with these camelots? What brands of used saddles, close contact or jumping, do you recommend? Budget for saddle is about preferably less than $300, the camelot was more $$, just a possibility. I have looked at crosby's and rlly like them, but other brands used that aren't too hard to find, and aren't expensive?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you showing? I love my wintec and paid only $250 for it almost in brand new condition. I have one of those cheapy crap saddles. I bought it strictly for long trotting as I much prefer my dressage saddle but that thing hurts my butt and I can't seem to get it to fit any horse properly. So it's for sale but I will be selling it with crappy no name brand in the description so some kid doesn't think they can get a decent saddle at a low price. 

And by the way that measurement in between the pannels is the channel not gullet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Crosbys are good. Are you planning on doing any jumping or just flat work? If just flat work then look for a dressage saddle. The a/p was supposed to be for some of this and some of that but it's not real good for developing your position on the flat.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

To Poppy: My friend has a wintec that I used to use sometimes, (it's an A/P), they're def gr8 4 the $, but I don't like the feel of wintec synthetic leather. 
Saddlebag, I jump once a week. I have an A/P borelli that my instructor found for free, and I checked it, tree was sound and it works fine for me and my pony. But, it doesn't work great, wide for pony. Also, I don't like jumping in A/Ps, since every time I've tried I got smaked in the rear by the back of saddle. I <3 my saddle for flatwork, and the wintec for trails, but for jumping, and to practice position, I'd like to get a cc or jumping saddle. I can go to the local farm store that sells used tack on consignment to look at saddles soon. At that place you can return saddles within 48hrs of purchase, so I won't b stuck w/ it if it doesn't work for us. Stubbens and collegiates are nice used too right?


----------



## Hoof Prints on my Heart (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nice English Saddles*

You could try looking at the saddles on this website: My beautiful online saddle and tack store.. They are Duett saddles and are very nice. They offer a generous trial period. There are also articles on the site that let you know how to fit a saddle to your horse so you get the correct size.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

thx 4 the suggestion, but they r pretty pricy! that's why I was looking for a used, hopefully! Cool site for other horsey stuff, just don't hav that much to spend on a saddle!


----------



## Hoof Prints on my Heart (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I hear you. They are pretty pricy. Good luck finding the perfect saddle! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Look for Crosby, HDR, Collegiate, Mondega, Toulouse or even Keiffer... usually you can find them used in an affordable price range.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

oK, thx! ps i <3 ur avatar pic NBeventer


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I hate, hate, HATED my Wintec Close Contact saddle. The seat was crazy slick & I never liked the position it put me in. Worst saddle purchase ever. The price is awesome but **** I hated the thing. I actually just bought a used Camelot off Ebay - just needing a cheap saddle & knowing I might very well get what I pay for - and like it alot. My trainer was actually quite impressed with the quality too and this is a woman who won't sit her butt in anything but County saddles LOL. The leather is decent quality, very soft & supple, but it's obviously been well broken in. I don't feel like it's forcing me in any sort of position and I personally like the fact it's not very forward. Now am I gonna say it's a saddle that will last you a lifetime? I don't know yet. The one I bought has quite a few cosmetic dings & such, making me assume it's previous owner didn't put a whole lot of emphasis on care, but it's lasted through that. 

I paid $300 with shipping for this saddle. That was about my max budget & it had some decent reviews when I checked. I went for it. Although if I'd found a Crosby, County, HDR, or M. Toulouse for that cheap I would have snatched them up in an instant >.> My opinion is keep an eye out for the nice brands going cheap, but if you need it NOW Camelot is not a bad saddle.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok! Thanks for more input, Sketchy! Do you have pictures of your camelot? That would be really helpful! At a tack/farm supply store i know, they sell saddles on consignment, and i have seen several crosbys within my price range. I will most likely purchase one of those, rode in one for a couple months and now I hate super padded saddles.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

YES!! Just got a Collegiate cc 2day! Soo happy!


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Congrats  Sorry I didn't see your question about the pictures earlier! Hope the new saddle purchase works out


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thx! I got it used, in nice condition! i'll post pics later!


----------



## ablhorses (May 3, 2015)

Brenna, I was wondering if you oiled your saddle? I recently just purchased the Camelot Excella and I have NOT oiled it yet from recomendation of not oiling it, should I?


----------



## ablhorses (May 3, 2015)

I would trust someone more who uses the saddle, not the one who has never ridden in it, i got it and i was a little nervous about what people said, but it is an amazing saddle and i love it


----------

